# Electricity!



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

It was time for the yearly family reunion up huntington canyon and even though it is the inlaws side of things...I really enjoy this family reunion.  We always fish huntington creek but I enjoy going up to the bigger fish of electric and huntington res. I brought the boat to Huntington and did not get a sniff from any of those tigers. Fished for 5+ hours drifting, trolling, powerbaitin..nuthin. I had my fish finder lookin and could not locate anything. Deep..shallow..nada. Instead I packed up and went to electric and no i did not launch my boat there  Dont even want to worry bout that dang mussel. Fished along the dam early morning. Heard about the elk and thought they were up on the trail but nothing to be seen. Figured they were removed by fish and game since I couldn't smell anything either. Climbed down the rocks on the dam and crawled along to the first dead elk. Yuck. Found all 6 of em that are in the water and being kept fresh since it is so cold, although later in the day you can smell em. Why doesn't the dwr go clean those things outta there? It has been since winter time? Anywho..I didn't see many fish other than the thousands of minnows..other than when I cam close to those dead elk...I always had a bite in the vicinity of them. Flies attract minnows...minnows attract big fish..makes sense...so I throw my brown rapala and wammo...first pretty fish.[attachment=6:3s7oqa8z]Image_00096.jpg[/attachment:3s7oqa8z]
Had a few more bites but couldn't hook up with em so I got to the end of the dam when the sun started to rise. This is what it looked like:[attachment=5:3s7oqa8z]Image_00100.jpg[/attachment:3s7oqa8z]
I started along the shoreline and was standing up about 25 feet looking down on the glass water. It looked something like this:[attachment=4:3s7oqa8z]Image_00101.jpg[/attachment:3s7oqa8z]
I watched fish cruise by and would throw my brown rapala near them to get their attention. They would always come in but not strike at it so I had another pole with jig head and green/white gulp curly tail I would throw after I had their attention. It was very entertaining as I love to sight fish and see what the fish reactions are. Most of the time they would not hit the gulp until it was sitting on the bottom for a few seconds. Once I got them hooked I had to hike parallel to the water line so I could get down safely without falling. Here are a few of the beauties:
[attachment=3:3s7oqa8z]Image_00105.jpg[/attachment:3s7oqa8z]
[attachment=2:3s7oqa8z]Image_00106.jpg[/attachment:3s7oqa8z]
If words could explain the beautiful sites I was able to experience I would try but there is no need when you see the next couple photos.
[attachment=0:3s7oqa8z]Image_00111.jpg[/attachment:3s7oqa8z]
[attachment=1:3s7oqa8z]Image_00110.jpg[/attachment:3s7oqa8z]
I was also lucky enough to find someone's luckycraft ghost minnow that was in good condition. What a lucky day!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great report, I hope they dont remove the elk for the reasons you said. Good to see it full still!


----------



## ShaneA (Jun 21, 2010)

Thats the most "Tiger looking" tiger trout I've ever seen. Great fish/report!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I spent last night on Electric lake..[attachment=3:337ao7k8]100_1763.jpg[/attachment:337ao7k8][attachment=2:337ao7k8]100_1766.jpg[/attachment:337ao7k8][attachment=1:337ao7k8]100_1773.jpg[/attachment:337ao7k8]

A big cutt for diner last night![attachment=0:337ao7k8]100_1770.jpg[/attachment:337ao7k8]


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow.. two _Electric_ reports right there!

Those fish look pretty good. They must be eating elk steaks..

Great photos.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice report! Its always fun to see fish react when something is put in front of them! 

I haven't heard about this situation with the elk...anyone care to fill me in?


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Chaser said:


> Nice report! Its always fun to see fish react when something is put in front of them!
> 
> I haven't heard about this situation with the elk...anyone care to fill me in?


About 6 dead elk washed up on the dam about, what like two months ago? I'm not sure how they wound up there, but they can pretty ripe in the heat of the day. They're taking forever to decompose.

Any theories on how they got there, anyone? Lightening kill a small herd and they got washed in? Seems pretty weird.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Broke through the ice,,,,and its like 25 to 30 that I know of.
I've been on electric lake 9 times this summer and just keep finding more
every trip,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I'll bet a heard was crossing the ice and had a really bad day.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Really? Dang, just knew about the ones on the dam. Must have been bobbing around for longer than I thought, too. Breaking through the ice makes sense though.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Get them dead smelly elk outta there!!! -)O(- :x :O•-:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

iceicebaby-

I know exactly what you're talking about with the beautiful sights. That mountain is truly magical and keeps me coming back. Glad you could coax in a few of the locals.

BTW- I lost my ghost at E-lake. Probably not mine though. Mine was on the #%!$ wire.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Loah that's funny about the wire. Very tempting to get in that little basket to take you across to the tower huh. Looks like a fun little ride that I of course would never try..don't like heights. Thanks to whoever left me that LC.  I would have to agree on getting those elk outta there too cuz it does mess up the beauty a little bit...havin to breathe through your shirt while walking past.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah, I hit it right after ice out and watched three float in. I am sure they were trying to cross thin ice.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been on electric alot this year and I counted 14 dead elk and one deer. The kid working the boat washing machine said the DWR was going to come and sink them back in May but haven't got to it yet.
Also Huntington res when I fish it I troll with a Yellow and Black Panther Martin and knock those tigers dead. I will be the only one in the boat catching them.


----------

